# First Budgie!



## Moonshine (Sep 11, 2016)

I have a new baby albino Budgie, and I'm in love with him, but he doesn't seem to love me yet! It has been a month of getting him used to my hand in the cage with millet or seed, and he just started standing on my hand to eat it one week ago, but if I move just slightly, he flies off, very timid. I have a small canary sized cage to start with him, but have bought the vision tall cage. I don't want to put him in the big cage until he will sit on my finger willingly, and won't fly off. It is a slow process, and I am learning as I go with him, and being very patient with him. I spend hours every day sitting by his cage, and putting my hand in the cage with food. I'm not really worried that he won't eventually step up when I offer my finger, but he seems to be taking much longer than other people's birds. I've seen some new baby birds jump up on fingers within a week or sooner after they are bought. I'm in the room with him 24/7, and would have thought he would be more relaxed by now. I have not in any way threatened him or made loud noises, but talk gently and move slowly. Any support is appreciated! I'll be reading everything I can regarding his training in this forum. Good to be here with you all!:albino:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

What is your little budgie's name? 
We'd love to see some hoto: pictures of him.

Take a look at these threads which may be helpful for you.

http://talkbudgies.com/taming-bonding/339058-how-tame-budgie-who-afraid-people.html

http://talkbudgies.com/taming-bonding/237105-using-positive-reinforcement-training.html

Please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## Moonshine (Sep 11, 2016)

Hi! Thanks for the response. His name is Moonshine...my username, and I'll get some pictures up soon. Thanks for the references. I'll be reading.:albino:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

Moonshine is an absolutely lovely name for your little one, I can't wait to meet him! :albino: hoto: 

FaeryBee has given great advice and I couldn't agree more with her  If you have any questions after reading through all the links provided, be sure to ask! 

I hope things go well with your little one--it sounds like you've made progress so far! :thumbsup: 

Cheers and I hope to see you around the forums! :wave:


----------



## Moonshine (Sep 11, 2016)

Here is Moonshine in his small canary cage...soon to be large Vision cage after more training. When he first came home with me he kept his back toward me, but now he stays facing me!


































He is going nuts in this small cage, and I can't wait to get him in his new larger cage. He flies back and forth grabbing the sides of the cage. And sometimes just flaps his wings at full speed holding on to the perch. He really needs more room, but I would have to grab him to put him in the bigger cage. I think I will get the small tent, put the small and large cage in it, let him find his way out, and hopefully he will land on me at some point so I can get him back into the large cage.....I hope!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forums and the ever exciting world of budgie ownership! 

Your Moonshine is adorable and "he" is in fact a budgie girl. You can see it by the colour on the cere which is mostly white.

For your budgie's overall safety, it's best that you remove that rope toy. Due to the many fringes, your budgie can get a toenail caught in the fabric and if she happens to chew on the material, she can have digestive issues due to the ingestion of the fibres. In extreme cases, it can lead to crop impaction. You can replace the rope toy for a wooden chew toy, for example.
This link has good ideas: http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html

As for transferring an untamed pet bird into a different cage, you can do so by placing both cages close together and having the doors from both cages open and facing each other. To make the new cage more appealing, it should be fully furnished and ready to receive Moonshine. You can place a couple of her familiar toys as well as a complimentary piece of spray millet or some other favourite food your Moonshine can't resist.

Best of luck with the taming process!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*aluz is 100% correct - Moonshine is a beautiful little girl.

aluz has also given you advice with regard to cage necessities as well as the best way to transfer Moonshine from the smaller cage to the larger cage. :2thumbs:

If you remove everything from the smaller cage except for one perch, set up the large cage as you wish it to be and put Moonshine's food and water in the large cage along with a treat, she'll probably choose to move into the larger cage fairly quickly.  
(That's exactly how I transferred all of my birds from small cages to large cages)*


----------



## Moonshine (Sep 11, 2016)

aluz said:


> Welcome to the forums and the ever exciting world of budgie ownership!
> 
> Your Moonshine is adorable and "he" is in fact a budgie girl. You can see it by the colour on the cere which is mostly white.
> 
> !


Thanks! Yes, it may be a female, but....I've got bets going on! So far it is 6 for male, 3 female, including now you and another poster.

Albinos are notoriously hard to identify I'm told. His/Her Cere is still pink and turning lavender over the past month. The white you may see could be from the bad lighting of the picture. I am certainly happy with a female or a male! But I'm afraid I will have to wait for the first moult to know for sure...that is what some bird people tell me anyway.

I will definitely get rid of the rope swing toy thingy. This is what I need to know, because I've never had a bird before. Forums are wonderful.

Thank you again. Cheers!


----------



## Moonshine (Sep 11, 2016)

Here's a picture of an albino whose cere is the same color as Moonshine, and it's a male (according to the owner.) I think my picture made the colors look white instead of pink and lavender...but...it is my first budgie, so I don't have a clue! I'll get some pictures of him/her outside so the color is better. I'd love a female too, but more have told me it's a male. I really don't know! Wait until moult?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

That albino is actually a female, too--without a doubt. A male albino's cere looks like this:










Credit to Google Images/CuteLittleBirdiesAviary for the picture.


----------



## chirper (Dec 29, 2014)

Moonshine said:


> Here's a picture of an albino whose cere is the same color as Moonshine, and it's a male (according to the owner.) I think my picture made the colors look white instead of pink and lavender...but...it is my first budgie, so I don't have a clue! I'll get some pictures of him/her outside so the color is better. I'd love a female too, but more have told me it's a male. I really don't know! Wait until moult?


This picture shows light cinnamon throat spots means Moonshine could be Lacewing first moult will confirm that


----------



## Moonshine (Sep 11, 2016)

Indeed! He is a She! After many responses you and people on this forum I have come to know it. Love you guys! Thanks for the help.


----------

